

PCWorld listens to Friday Apple iPhone 4 event, then un-recommends the phone. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2010/07/18/pcworld-yanks-iphone-4-from-top-spot-in-smartphone-chart/

======
tzs
So why did the recommend it so highly in the first place, despite the antenna
problems?

~~~
aphistic
Because this is the latest media du jour.

It's like consumer reports saying it can't recommend the phone despite them
rating it the highest rated smartphone. The whole antenna thing is completely
overblown.

